# nausea from anti depressants..



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

hi everyone, i started taking cipralex/lexapro yesterday and have since felt sick like im about to throw up. the doctor said this would only last a few days - is that right?is there anything i can do to stop feeling sick or make things better? im on a wheat free, dairy free and gluten free diet otherwise i would have eaten bread because apparently that helps!any help would be really appreciated!


----------



## passionflower (Feb 1, 2003)

Vicky, I'm currently taking Paxil (an SSRI), and I had extreme nausea the first two weeks. This is my second round (I was on it a few months in 2002), and I experienced the nausea both times. The first time I took the full suggested dose and in spite of some relief of IBS symptoms I didn't know if I could tolerate the nausea. I persevered and, yes, it went completely away. This go-round, I reduced the dosage to half as prescribed the first week, and the nausea was much more manageable. I went up from there, and experienced some more nausea, but again it was more tolerable than my 2002 experience. Perhaps you could cut the dosage a bit, and see if it's more tolerable and then gradually increase to a level that is comfortable for you. If the nausea doesn't subside in 2-3 weeks, then you need to call your doc. Rice, ginger, and aloe vera juice helped some with the nausea. Good luck. --Cindy from Texas


----------

